# Smart Choice?



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing a blind horse.*

no your not nuts.
you know your horse and your horse knows you and that is what makes your horses world go round.
although your horse is blind your horse trusts you and loves you and I cant see no problems as long as your horse is calm.
all I can say is happy driving.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The great thing about animals is they down dwell on the past. Your horse doesn't think "wow, if only I could see again". She lost her sight and she just adapted. As long as it didn't change her personality, like make her more spooky, I say go for it! If you look on YouTube there is a girl doing extreme cowboy races with her blind horse. He jumps and everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

If she's happy & your happy, go for it. I would personally start out in a controled area to make sure she wont spook at the noise of cars and what not


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

When I first learned she was blind I set up a temporary arena near the road. She wasn't fazed. It's like the only thing that has changed about her is her eyes.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nope not crazy as long as the mare was confident in herself and trusting you to guide her (which it sounds like she was). I would just be extra vigilant in paying attention to my surroundings and the path in front of the mare, being her eyes for her. Have fun with her! Blindness is not a death sentence unless the mare can't cope with it.


----------



## Snugs (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree with what previous posters have said. If she's adapted and seems happy, there's no reason to put her down.

Watch this.


----------

